# 79' 528i windshield wiper won't budge.



## lcnein (Mar 6, 2013)

Hello, I just recently got a 79'528i and as I just found that the windshield wipers don't work. I got my car from my boss and it'd had been sitting in his front yard for about a year. Prior to this it was his daily driver and he says the wipers worked before it was parked. I'm new to the BMW world and would just was wondering if anyone would have any tips that can get me pointed into the right direction on fixing them. 

When I first started trying to get them to go they made a slight noise, but now when I try to turn them on they don't make a peep and don't move. 


Thank you!


----------

